# Esteban Winsmore's Big Furry Adventure (Second Life)



## Joey (Mar 20, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHo_jqf_nyU

This is hilarious. Pretty good example of why I absolutely despise Second Life. -Well, unless someone is in there to make fun of it.


----------



## Azure (Mar 20, 2013)

man. those were the good old days. i remember trolling babyfurs at the GYC so long ago. it was raining super mario bros in that bitch.

edit-

this motherfucker

golden

shining and golden and beautiful


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 20, 2013)

I am one with the reindeer


Also wtf they have voice chat now? Damn I'm glad I quit that "game".


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 20, 2013)

I LOVE ESTEBAN WINSMORE


----------



## badlands (Mar 20, 2013)

this is why i won't touch SL with a barge pole


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm laughing my head off right now. Some of the things people do in Second Life would make a horse sick.


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 20, 2013)

Dammit furries!

This is why I'll never join SL, I mean, just look at _that_.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 20, 2013)

What is this!?! I don't know what is happening, but it's incredibly hilarious. We have a nice sampling of the fur fandoms worst here.

"Actually I'm part furry, part human."

"Being a furry is a lifestyle. It's like going back to-- wanting to be with nature." 

"We dress this way just to piss you humans off."


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 20, 2013)

"You'd be surprised...You'd be _*damn*_ _*well *_surprised." XD Ok that and the Neil Armstrong thing got me to chuckle. Also, that wolf that stood in the corner was a cool design. 

SL sorta creeps me out though. Wasn't there a guy who had sex with his 2 daughters on SL? >.< Fucking internet...


----------



## Hewge (Mar 20, 2013)

That was weird. ._.


----------



## Kio Maru (Mar 20, 2013)

I think the time I used SL was about 2004-2007 (underage b&, can't remember the exact year), the graphics haven't changed much at all and I tended to avoid anmalistic avatars because of the epic lag and I don't remember any furries whatsoever or voice chat. I do remember aubreTEC that was shamelessly ripped off from someone at this mall place I knew of, and endless griefing, extreme avatar shapes, indecipherable l33t text being typed by nine years old and the like. Apart from standing around looking boring, using those ridiculous pose balls or slowly taking a walk through walls (dat lag), I don't see what you could find interesting. Drama is one way, it's more fun to grief than be griefed and you'll end up trying to earn a living from being a virtual prostitute or making houses (of which is just barely possible considering prim limits). And how anyone spends all day on it (actually interacting) is beyond me, even for as a replacement to chatrooms, everything just gives a dull impression to me and the load times are pure hinderance. My experience with SL was terrible.


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 21, 2013)

That was hilarious. I love you secondlife. <3


----------



## MicheleFancy (Mar 21, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> "We dress this way just to piss you humans off."



Oh my gosh that part got to me.  I understand being defensive since furries get trolled a lot, but he just asked "what is this?" (I think?  It was pretty innocent).

I tried watching some of his other SL videos, but they don't seem as funny to me.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 21, 2013)

MicheleFancy said:


> Oh my gosh that part got to me.  I understand being defensive since furries get trolled a lot, but he just asked "what is this?" (I think?  It was pretty innocent).


Yeah the offended party was ready to jump down his throat. No pun intended. He is a proud furry lifestyler! Clearly.


----------



## MicheleFancy (Mar 21, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Yeah the offended party was ready to jump down his throat. No pun intended. He is a proud furry lifestyler! Clearly.



Hahaha, so proud!
It reminds me of the video, I can't remember where, where someone was explaining what not to do when asked what a furry was.  Apparently a lot of people automatically get defensive and just go "WE DON'T HAVE SEX WITH ANIMALS".  Like man hold your jimmies there partner.  Jumpin' the gun a little soon. :V


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Mar 21, 2013)

That was hilarious. And also illustrates why I won't touch SL with a ten foot pole.


----------



## Joey (Mar 21, 2013)

Azure said:


> man. those were the good old days. i remember trolling babyfurs at the GYC so long ago. it was raining super mario bros in that bitch.
> 
> edit-
> 
> ...



I used to do that too. I miss it. 

can we be like, friends


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 21, 2013)

Trolling people who takes stuff way too seriously is way too fun.

I have so many anime weeaboos that want to rip my throat out.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 21, 2013)

I saw this a few days ago. The first part is a little tedious, but the last minute or so is glorious.


----------



## Azure (Mar 21, 2013)

Alex The Lemur said:


> I used to do that too. I miss it.
> 
> can we be like, friends


bfff's


----------



## toddf-alt (Mar 21, 2013)

This guy's deadpan delivery is hilarious.
This video appears to be the next one in the "Series"

Also, I don't think I can thank you enough for making me reconsider making a SL account. It's pretty eye-opening, seeing it without all the glitter.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 21, 2013)

Thi--this video. It's perfect. 

- The guy's face and voice. 
- The sultry fox with a male southerner voice talking about how accepting furries are and how you "Just have to buy an avatar."
- The guy with the shitty mic in the 'furry orgy' part is the perfect stereotype of a furry in every way (I guess he could be younger and _more_ nieve for the part). Not only does he spout this crap about "you humans" and "furry being a lifestyle" but he does it while having virtual furry sex online. It's just too perf.
- "Is this the spirit bomb?"


----------



## Azure (Mar 21, 2013)

neil armstrong did not stand on anything that was fucking


----------



## Mayonnaise (Mar 22, 2013)

This makes me want to play some SL.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing this channel. These vids are simply put amazing and hilarious


----------



## Aetius (Mar 22, 2013)

Reminds me of the many times I got banned from furry clubs.


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 22, 2013)

Heh, furries complain about getting "fursecuted" (man I hate that term) yet they go and do stuff like this...


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 22, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Heh, furries complain about getting "furcsecuted" (man I hate that term) yet they go and do stuff like this...


Hey that's not fair. It's a lifestyle, you can't oppress me :-[


----------



## Calemeyr (Mar 22, 2013)

Aetius said:


> Reminds me of the many times I got banned from furry clubs.



Yo, remember the wacky adventures of FAF on SL? I kinda remember seeing people like that on SL. They scare me.


----------



## Streetcircus (Mar 23, 2013)

This is why I support accountability on the internet. These people need to be able to feel shame.


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 23, 2013)

Streetcircus said:


> This is why I support accountability on the internet. These people need to be able to feel shame.



Accountability for what?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 23, 2013)

Second life is a gold mine for funny stuff, and retarded people are the gold nuggets


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 23, 2013)

Streetcircus said:


> This is why I support accountability on the internet. These people need to be able to feel shame.


This is why I support the mocking of stereotypical furries. These people need to be made fun of.


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 23, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> This is why I support the mocking of stereotypical furries. These people need to be made fun of.



Anything to boost my poor fragile self-esteem. :[


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 23, 2013)

TreacleFox said:


> Anything to boost my poor fragile self-esteem. :[


Well honestly, the furries Esteban met spouted every red flag line in the fandom.


----------



## Calemeyr (Mar 23, 2013)

It's like a lifestyle, yeah, and closer to nature and stuff, but still human. He says this while having sex. On the Internet. Technology. Lifestyle closer to nature?


----------



## Faolan (Mar 23, 2013)

Wow. Just Wow.

I had a second life account a few years back.  I used it for about a week before realizing how utterly retarded not only the idea of the 'game' was, but also the number of lunes on there.
Like people have already said, this basically shows all that is wrong with the fandom, and not much else.  That video broke every rule in the book for explaining/introducing furry to someone.  If I had the ambition, or time, I would go out of my way to troll these people.
The Neil Armstrong part at the end had me almost rolling off my chair though.  It's good comedy, I just wish it wasn't at the expense of those of us who are just into furry for the art, and a diversion from everyday life.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Mar 23, 2013)

Ha, that's great.  Never heard of this guy, but he's hilarious.


----------



## Aetius (Mar 23, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Yo, remember the wacky adventures of FAF on SL? I kinda remember seeing people like that on SL. They scare me.



I still remember the day I drove a MIG 21 through Furry S&M sims.


----------



## toddf-alt (Mar 23, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Yo, remember the wacky adventures of FAF on SL? I kinda remember seeing people like that on SL. They scare me.



Oh, this sounds like a good story. What happened?


----------



## Aetius (Mar 23, 2013)

toddf-alt said:


> Oh, this sounds like a good story. What happened?



During FAF's Imperial years, we sent an expedition to second life.

It was a terrible failure.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 23, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Well honestly, the furries Esteban met spouted every red flag line in the fandom.


That female fox av with the dudes southern accent. I lollerskated up and down the block with that one


----------



## Demensa (Mar 23, 2013)

This is brilliant.

I also watched some of his other videos where he goes to SL dance clubs. 
I'm scared how seriously some people take this.


----------



## Outcast (Mar 24, 2013)

... And now we know where all our furries went. Seriously, someone needs to keep attendance here, then we'll know who runs off to SL to have "furry orgies" with people that want to be closer to "nature". There isn't anything natural about that, at all. D:


----------



## Calemeyr (Mar 24, 2013)

Demensa said:


> This is brilliant.
> 
> I also watched some of his other videos where he goes to SL dance clubs.
> I'm scared how seriously some people take this.



Did he do this stuff before or after the Borat movie came out?


----------



## Mayonnaise (Mar 24, 2013)

Aetius said:


> During FAF's Imperial years, we sent an expedition to second life.
> 
> It was a terrible failure.


Can't we try another expedition?

My solo adventure last night was fruitless.


----------



## badlands (Mar 24, 2013)

i doubt there would be many survivors from such a thing.

also those that do survive would be considered too contaminated to return to normal FAF life.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 24, 2013)

Demensa said:


> This is brilliant.
> 
> I also watched some of his other videos where he goes to SL dance clubs.
> I'm scared how seriously some people take this.


Did you see the one where he celebrates his 1000th subscriber? Tward the end that bitch was all sorts of cray cray screaming about getting off her land.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 24, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Did you see the one where he celebrates his 1000th subscriber? Tward the end that bitch was all sorts of cray cray screaming about getting off her land.


Silly, that is what most of his videos are like. He invades some dude's, who takes SL too seriously, land and messes around with him/them.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 24, 2013)

and now why the sane furries never leave their land and actually treat SL as a fancy chat program instead of something serious.


----------

